# Degassing



## patc (May 29, 2009)

Hi All,

when you degass using a drill operated degassing paddle how long shuld it take? Until it stops foaming? Also i was going to add K meta and degass before bulk aging and then add K meta and K sorbate and degass before bottling. Is this correct?


----------



## Scott (May 29, 2009)

Seagrape,


First welcome to the group. When degassing I usually run it a minute rest a couple run a minute rest a couple, do that 3 or 4 times and has worked so far. Add the K meta and P Sorbate now when degassing then more K meta if bulk aging more than 3 months. You will probably rack one more time to get off the lees from clearing.


Hope that helps, Enjoy


----------



## Tom (May 29, 2009)

seagrape said:


> Hi All,
> 
> when you degass using a drill operated degassing paddle how long shuld it take? Until it stops foaming? Also i was going to add K meta and degass before bulk aging and then add K meta and K sorbate and degass before bottling. Is this correct?


Welcome.





Make sure that its finished before degassing. When using the tool "stir" the wine do not set it on high!. Use a low and slow setting. You don't want to create foam. You want to stir it enough that the suspended gas rises. Depending on what wine you are making you will see more or less gas.


----------



## patc (Jun 1, 2009)

Thanks, But i read that you can add add P sorbate before bottling or before bulk aging but the idea of adding right before bottling was so that the P sorbate is of a higher concentration. Is the an opinion on which bis best and why?


----------



## Wade E (Jun 1, 2009)

Sorbate could be added at any time and I think you have this mixed up with P Meta as thats what you would want in higher concentration at bottling as this is what protects your wine from oxidation.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 2, 2009)

Seagrape,


The K-Sorbate should be added right before bottling or the sorbate levels will generally be depleted before the wine gets put into the bottles. Since it's purpose is to act as birth control for organisms, the idea is that the sorbate that is fresh in the bottle (a new container for your wine after it's carboy-carriage journey) along with the K-Meta (a stupefier for organisms like yeast and bacteria along with an oxidizing shield) will prevent any potential organism activity in your recently bottled wine. Matteo mentioned this at Winestock this year and also specified that this was not just in regard to sweetened wine but dry wine as well, which is still susceptible to lactic acid bacterial infections, for example. 


- Jim


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2009)

JimCook said:


> Seagrape,
> 
> 
> The K-Sorbate should be added right before bottling or the sorbate levels will generally be depleted before the wine gets put into the bottles. Since it's purpose is to act as birth control for organisms, the idea is that the sorbate that is fresh in the bottle (a new container for your wine after it's carboy-carriage journey) along with the K-Meta (a stupefier for organisms like yeast and bacteria along with an oxidizing shield) will prevent any potential organism activity in your recently bottled wine. Matteo mentioned this at Winestock this year and also specified that this was not just in regard to sweetened wine but dry wine as well, which is still susceptible to lactic acid bacterial infections, for example.
> ...


If you are doing kits and not aging I would add when the directions state. 
If you are doing a juice, grape or fruit wine you want to add the Sorbate PRIOR to you adding a F-PAC if you plan on adding one.
If you plan on aging for 6-12 months its really not needed as any yeast left would have either left behind during racking or it died.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 2, 2009)

Yes - please note my statement applies to dry wines. Tepe's note about adding the K-Sorbate to prevent refermentation in a sweetened wine is accurate.
- Jim


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2009)

Jim,

You have stock in all juice Mosti Mondiale? Seams like that's your favorite.


----------



## JimCook (Jun 2, 2009)

Tepe,
Actually, there were no other non-concentrate kits available from George when I was ordering those, so they became my baseline for testing. Nino seems to want to keep the company private so far, although I'm not a U-Vint, so I know that my consumption rate is very small in the scale of Mosti.


- Jim


----------



## Tom (Jun 2, 2009)

You got some good quality there. You might want to start to think "outside the box. That being more fruit wines and maybe fresh juice if you can get it where you are.


----------



## Trubador (Jun 8, 2009)

tepe
Welcome. [img said:


> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/images/smilies/smiley32.gif[/img]
> Make sure that its finished before degassing. When using the tool "stir" the wine do not set it on high!. Use a low and slow setting. You don't want to create foam. You want to stir it enough that the suspended gas rises. Depending on what wine you are making you will see more or less gas.




You don't want to create foam? I had thought the the goal was to create foam on the top, let it dissipate, create more foam, let it dissipate.....


Degassing has been the weakest part of my wine making. Maybe it's because I have been making foam. When you say slow, do you mean so that the wine basically stirs around at the same speed as what you would be able to do manually with a spoon?


----------



## Tom (Jun 8, 2009)

You want to get foam not create it. Confused? If you set the drill speed on high you will MAKE foam even it it is degassed This happens when youget air get into
the vortex. 

Slow speed willl bring the gas up to the top getting foam.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (Jun 8, 2009)

Trub, I myself wouldn't be too concerned about introducing air into the wine, after all it is pretty saturated with gas. Take a look at Georges videos from the home page, good demonstration there on degassing.


----------

